# my noob setup



## garbonzo13 (Aug 27, 2005)

not much, but a start.http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/setup.jpg, http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/brunner.jpg


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 28, 2005)

looks good, any chance of a picture where you can see it as a whole (ie can see all four sides) ?

what sort f mantid is it? i am a n00b i'm sure most people coulsd id it themselves


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 28, 2005)

Dang it, that was a close-up of my brunners mantis enclosure. Here is the whole setup. Only shelving I have in this room is this wall unit.http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/setup.jpg Sorry about the mixup.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 29, 2005)

thats a nice big unit if my bedroom was not so small i'd want one like that lots of space for different sized tanks


----------



## Samzo (Aug 29, 2005)

i keep my mantis in either sweet jars or those tesco party cups lol cheap and small


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice set-up Greg. I have about 8 adult stick mantis in the 10-gal tank at one time but decided that it was too crowded and removed 4 out of the cage, and they start to lay ootheca the very next day! So plenty of space seems to matter to stick mantis when it comes to laying oothecae.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 29, 2005)

i got one of those chameleon air cage thingys, would that be ok to house a cluster of bb yen?


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 29, 2005)

do stick mantids live well with each other:?

i dont have a mantid yet but i have seen the enclosure i'm getting its glass 12x12x12 inch double doors on front and a metal mesh lid

its gonna look smashing


----------



## Samzo (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah stick mantis wont kill each other unless really pissed lol


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 29, 2005)

I am working on a new enclosure for outside since Brunner's are native here. It is going to be 3'H X 2'W X1'D. Then I will work on getting new species. :wink: My wife is gonna kill me :shock: .


----------



## Samzo (Aug 31, 2005)

lol nice greg


----------

